# Used climbing gear



## Alplantz26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can get some used climbing gear?


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 21, 2013)

You can usually find stuff on craigslist or ebay. My advise is to buy new. You're putting your life on the line and there's no way of knowing the history of used gear. If you're determined to buy used buy spikes or a saddle. No carabiners and absolutely no used climbing line. I bought some used kernmantle to try it. Didn't like it so we used it for light rigging and we even pulled a few trees over with it. That stuff still looked great after a few years of abuse. Sometimes you just can't tell. Safety is way cheaper than injuries.
Good luck,
Phil


----------



## Alplantz26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm just gonna buy new Probaly the economy kit by sherrill would that be a decent set up I can buy spikes seperatly used


----------



## Alplantz26 (Jul 21, 2013)

I work for a tree company mowing right a ways but wanna start climbing just basically for fun but the people I work with don't wanna take the time to teach me so I'm gonna teach myself in my backyard I learn better that way anyway and I already got the general knowledge down and all my knots


----------



## treesmith (Jul 24, 2013)

I knew a groundie that used a climbers rope to pull a truck out of mud and went to put it back without a second thought harnesses and krabs can be stressed from falls. Definitely buy new, its just not worth it


----------



## Alplantz26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah for sure buying new everything


----------



## kyle goddard (Aug 6, 2013)

Learn to climb without spikes first. Keep it low and slow to start. Safety first!! Look and listen and look again.


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 7, 2013)

Alplantz26 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get some used climbing gear?



I hear Tree & Stump has some.

Seriously though, you want good gear, and like everyone said you don't know the history of used gear. Spikes I'd be o.k. with, most other stuff especially ropes I want to know the history of. If I use one of my ropes for anything other than what it was intended for or put more stress on it than should be on it, it gets labeled as a utility rope, and gets replaced with a new one.


----------

